# Portland Area Meets



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

this is set up for the Portland OR guys to discuss getting together or general discussion.

thanks to all that participate.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

99sent, is there still a year-end meet planed?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah really we should try and meet. maybe even at the beginng of the year???? I would like to meet some more nissan guys form the northwest..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yea me too. i don't wanna miss the next one!


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

for those who have responded when would be a good time to get together? maybe if we have a date then more people would respond.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

after teh first of the year would be prime.. if possible.. i will be gone till then in seattle at the damn bowl game.. but after that I am down for anything.. keep us posted.. lets make this happen..any ideas of where we could meet.. anyone know if Malibu Grand Prix in Tigard is open this time of year?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I leave for Seattle on the 5th, so any time before then would work for me, but that doesn't really jive with PhattyB13's schedule, so if I can't come, I'll probably survive  .


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

what about Sat. the 4th? can all ya make it? i will check Malibu unless anyone else has ideas.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

hsi t maybe that is my dads b day but I will see maybe I will bring him along.. he ehe who knows...


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i was wondering if everyone still wants to get together on the 4th. if so i was thinking of going to Hot Track http://www.hottrack.com to play with some 35mph go-karts. what do yall think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

that sounds like fun as long as someone will let me know what day and time to be there


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

the 4th is sounding good to me about noonish. we can meet at Portland Meadows and go up from there it's about 10 to 15 minutes from Portland Meadows. please all tell me what you think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

i will be there anyone have any idea how much the it costs to play with the carts


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

for non-members it's $16 for 8 mins. you may think that is expencive (and it is) but the 8 mins appeer to last forever. you race with everybody else at the same time so there is some bumping and passing and they DO go about 30 to 35 mph. bring a helmet if you have one cause if not you must pay $1 to buy a helmet sock before you can use there loaners. i've been there 4 times and it's gets more and more fun each time i go. my best time is 28.49 sec for a lap. if you can scrape up the money i feel it's well worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

is anyone else going to this


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *is anyone else going to this*


i was going to ask the same thing. 

but hey man if you still want to go i could meet you somewhere.
the go-carts are fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

i am game for it even if no one else shows up i have a friend that i just recently turned from the dark side (ex honda owner) comeing with me also


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

cool how bout noon on saturday at Portland Meadows


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

works for me i listed this on anouther bored today dont know if it will get any response by then but guess we will see


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

cool thanks brings the total to 6 ppl. i've also PM'ed ppl.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

sweet


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

PhattyB13 put a thread on sr20deforums as well. hope we can get a bunch of ppl together.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

so did i lol wonder whos got there first i put it on nwsr20 and the national board hopefully this will get bigger


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

PhattyB13 said he saw you put up a thread on nwsr20. im talking with him on messanger right now. BTW do you have messenger?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

i have the yahoo messanger its jlequipment also


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

at hotmail.com?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

yahoo.com


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

mine is [email protected]


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

oh i have MSN


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for posting at nwsr20de.com, glad I could meet a few of you and hope to again soon!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, it was fun! Even though I didn't get to stay very long, I had a good time. I'll post my pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

thank you all for showing up. i was happy to meet all of you. maybe at some point we can all get up to samo's neck-of-the-woods for a nice seattle meet.

once again thanks to all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

hey, so I'm new, just googled up portland area nissan owners. I've got a 1990 240sx right now that I'll hopefully be making enough money to do some work on it over this summer. Does anyone else in the portland area have an s13 that might be able to help me out in deciding on some things? I'm trying to find out some good information on a c18det engine swap. I've been hearing some good things about them but would like to get some more opinions. sorry for the hellbump, hope somebody actually notices this thread.

-Justin


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

cranium said:


> *thank you all for showing up. i was happy to meet all of you. maybe at some point we can all get up to samo's neck-of-the-woods for a nice seattle meet.
> 
> once again thanks to all. *


come to the Seattle meet May 26th


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

you can go to http://forums.northwestnissans.com/ , alot off ppl there have 240 and some are even local. hope it helps


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

cranium said:


> *you can go to http://forums.northwestnissans.com/ , alot off ppl there have 240 and some are even local. hope it helps *


yo
THANKS


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*Beaverton, OR meet July 13th!*

for those of you who don't post on northwestnissans.com
http://northwestnissans.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9314


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

hey, I have a 96' sentra GXE. So... this saturday the 4th, that's a january 04' right? I live in eugene area, so it's not too far. I would love to come and meet nissan enthusiasts, just to know their still out there hehe.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Sentra4Me said:


> *hey, I have a 96' sentra GXE. So... this saturday the 4th, that's a january 04' right? I live in eugene area, so it's not too far. I would love to come and meet nissan enthusiasts, just to know their still out there hehe. *


january? huh?


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

everyone was saying so... saturday the 4th right? well I wanted to know which month that saturday the 4th was they were talking about!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

who was saying the 4th of january? i posted a link to a meet in beaverton that was today...


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

holy crap, nobody said the fourth of january they said saturday the fourth which leads to my first question what month! and was asking if it was january, if you really wanna know go back to the beginning of the thread and read it... talking about the first of the year would be best, hence january.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i realize that you're talking about january 2004 but this thread was created to discuss ALL PORTLAND AREA MEETS. i posted a link to a meet in beaverton and then you post something about january....


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i think you may have not read the dates of the thread, i started this in like december of last year and what sno was listing was a meet that was coming up on the july 13 of 2003. it was an old thread that was put up so portland ppl could meet. so before you jump sno's shit you may want to read the ENTIRE thread AND the DATES that they were made.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

good lookin out *****


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

welcome


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

you oregon people are all punk asses anyways..... ha ha j/k


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

hey

i'm new to the whole scene -- just bought a 99 altima GXE

however, i currently reside in the portland area and would be interested in meets of some sort

feel free to contact me -- [email protected]


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey, we're up to the middle of August. When's there going to be another meet?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well since you're only up here till the middle of aug... and it's the middle of aug now. 

aug. 31st
http://northwestnissans.com/board/showthread.php?s=&postid=125206#post125206


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

end of august, eh? well then...i'll be up in seattle for bumbershoot -- do y'all usually meet once a month, or bimonthly?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well you have to check on www.northwestnissans.com for all the meet info. laura (g20chick) is the one that puts most of them on. they have meets in seattle and b.c. all the time. it just depends on the time of year. this'll be the 2nd one this summer and i think there was one in march or april.


----------

